# Line Breeding



## Minicus (Mar 30, 2011)

Question from newbie. Can anyone tell what influence a line breeding 5,5-5,5 will have on puppies if any or marginal. The line breeding is Troll von der bosen Nachbarschaft


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

My experience with line breeding like that (my dogs are 5,5-5,5 on another dog) is that there might be some general traits that you can attribute to Troll...but more importantly will be the dogs that Troll produced that are in the pedigree- the parents and grandparents. 

For example if in one pedigree you see a weaker Troll son bred to a weaker bitch obviously the characteristics of their offspring are going to differ more than a strong Troll son bred to a strong female. Maybe both offspring will have a good grip...but their nerve structure will be completely different. How can tell if the dogs were strong or weak?? Well you can't really unless you can find videos or personal accounts. Which is why it is much better to rely on the quality of the parents than that of a long ago ancestor.


----------



## Minicus (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you JKlatsky the parents are V Yoschy Vom Steintal and SG Nadja Vom Schroeder Haus. Will be getting puppy middle of June.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Congrats on your upcoming puppy!


----------



## Minicus (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you Andaka. I am excited and can not wait to start working her. I think I will learn lots from her so maybe I should have said can not wait for my training to start!


----------

